

Getting Started Full Stack - eguneys
http://eguneys.github.io

======
zaroth
One thing about going 'full stack' is there's a heck of a lot of OPS going on
in the 'full stack'. You can be 'Full Stack Dev' maybe but really you need two
people, or devops tools that are just incredibly more sophisticated than
what's out there today.

Maybe these are all premature optimizations, but maybe they are essential
steps you would regret not taking earlier.... But how can you tell the
difference?

    
    
       How do you know the server is secure?
       What kinds of logs are you keeping?
       Are you monitoring uptime?
       What analytics?
       Backups!
       Testing Backups!
       Subscription to your blog?
       

Today the only solution is basically finding a PaaS who can offer that
feature-set.

So I think a really great next article you could write is talking about
getting it all live and in front of users - deploy it.

